# English saddles with changeable gullets (NO WINTEC)



## TheAQHAGirl

So I had a very unfortunate day today.

Yesterday I bought a great Collegiate saddle, it was great, etc. I reallly loved it. One bad thing. It didn't fit my horse. It was too small and we had a difficult time trying to use other things to help it fit and it just wouldn't fit her.

Shes a coming 3 year old and it hit me that she'll change constantly until shes done growing.

So then I was going to get a saddle, which I can play around with the gullet sizes as she grows. 

So I was talking to the lady who owned the store where my Collegiate came from, she said she owned a Tennessee Walker, a Saddlebred, and another breed of horse. She said she owned a M. Toulouse saddle and she can play around with the gullets to make it fit their horses. She said she loved it,

I looked online and people had mix reviews on it. 

So can anyone give me a good brand of saddle, or give me a good review on M. Toulouse, with a good gullet change system.

Thanks!
*
--NO WINTEC--*


----------



## bsms

I've got two Bates that I ought to break down and sell someday. Both have CAIR, which I don't like (but my horses do), but the interchangeable gullet works well. Seems like good leather. Haven't owned any other English saddles to compare them to. On the Bates, at least, the interchangeable part seems to be '1-2 times a year' changing, not the '1-2 times/day' that they seem to boast about. I usually cuss so loud when changing the gullets that my dogs go hide.


----------



## poppy1356

bsms said:


> I've got two Bates that I ought to break down and sell someday. Both have CAIR, which I don't like (but my horses do), but the interchangeable gullet works well. Seems like good leather. Haven't owned any other English saddles to compare them to. On the Bates, at least, the interchangeable part seems to be '1-2 times a year' changing, not the '1-2 times/day' that they seem to boast about. I usually cuss so loud when changing the gullets that my dogs go hide.


Haha when I had to change the gullet for the first time in my wintec I was all excited thinking it would take two mintues. Find out at the barn that I don't have all the tools necissary...first :-x....then I get home and find out I need 4 hands...second :-x.....then I find out I have to take the whole **** thing apart.....final :evil:....my horse is not allowed to change shape now.

But doesn't collegiate have one with a changeable gullet? There are quite a few higher brands that offer some version of an adjustable gullet.


----------



## DraftXDressage

I have a Toulouse with the Genesis system, and it's terrific. Of course, it's still no guarantee that the saddle will fit your horse (panels could still be the wrong shape), but it is nice to be able to make small adjustments as needed. It is also light years easier and faster to adjust than a saddle with gullet plates.


----------



## PintoJumper

I own the m. toulouse annice with genesis system . This is the best saddle I have ever owned. So simple to use. I love it and would suggest it for anyone. You will not regret the investment. I bought mine on ebay new because the other tack sites wanted allot for shipping. This is it the day it came in the mail. 

To me...there is no other option. I'm never going back to a nonadjustable saddle.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

PintoJumper said:


> I own the m. toulouse annice with genesis system . This is the best saddle I have ever owned. So simple to use. I love it and would suggest it for anyone. You will not regret the investment. I bought mine on ebay new because the other tack sites wanted allot for shipping. This is it the day it came in the mail.
> 
> To me...there is no other option. I'm never going back to a nonadjustable saddle.


WOW! Looks beautiful! Thats the same one I'm looking at to buy.

Friday I am going to the store and I think I am going to buy it. Looks nice!


----------



## minstrel

I have a synthetic Thorowgood adjustable gullet - absolutely brilliant, really comfy, easy to maintain and cheap as chips too.  It fits my high withered TB really well.


----------



## Dressage10135

I have the Pessoa Gen X Natural and while I've only ridden in it a couple times (so far), I really like it! Fairly easy to switch out the plates as well.


----------



## verona1016

M. Toulouse & Pessoa were the first brands that came to mind (well, after Wintec). There are several brands out there that have adjustable trees, either through swappable plates like Wintec/Bates/Pessoa, without plates like M. Toulouse's Genesis sytem, or some brands that are adjustable, but only by a saddle fitter with the right equipment (like Hennig or Schleese <-- these are expensive, but could be worth it if you're looking for a quality saddle that will last a long time)

I'm sure there are plenty of others, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## countercanter

I had the Collegiate convertible for a while. I hate the adjustable gullet system. I don't think it works at all. I was never happy with the way it fit my horse. All it does is make the front of the saddle narrower or wider. The saddle itself was very comfortable and looked great, but the fit was never good. If you are set on the adjustable gullet system I would go with the Talouse or Collegiate.


----------



## Saranda

I have a Kieffer Genf AP 



















(not mine, but found pictures to illustrate)

It's actually a rare model, as Kieffer quit manufacturing the Genf type, but if you can get your hands on one, they're really good.


----------



## faye

There is far more to saddle fit than just gullet size.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

T8 Hi-Wither AP

Thorowgood! Wool flocked and adjustable.


----------

